# Clifton New Jersey Craigslist



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I put this on the urgent, What in the [email protected] is wrong with this person. Can someone help this poor mom and her pups.

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/pet/1362576272.html


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

It is flagged for removal.


----------



## kellync (Feb 10, 2008)

I wish I was there. I answered this ad today, asked if it would be possible to have the dog come to my house and see how my GSD reacts, I would throw in gas money,( I live approximately 4 miles away, my car is in the body shop, my husbands not home yet) and he answered "no"
I said, "ok" if I might be so bold, why would you be getting rid of such a beautiful animal? 
He e mailed back "do you want him or not? $75.00 is a steal, he is a good dog" People are ridiculous.

http://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/pet/1362520958.html


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

What did the post say? Now flagged-


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

HI
I WAS WONDERING IF ANYBODY CAN GET RID OF THESE DOGS FOR ME THEY ARE ONLY 9 WEEKS OLD AND I NEED TO GET RID OF THEM I WILL LEAVE THEM INFRONT OF MY HOUSE IN A BOX COME AND TAKE HOWEVER MANY YOU WOULD LIKE PLEASE COME ASAP I WOULD HATE TO SEE TEM DIE OF NO FOOD OR WATER!
=[

PLEASE CALL 908 721 1089

the mom and her babies are in the picture below..she only had 12 pups!
NO emails!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

kellync that other dog in the picture from I can see doesn't look to good.


----------



## kellync (Feb 10, 2008)

Skyizzie, could you elaborate? I appreciate any input..


----------



## kellync (Feb 10, 2008)

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/pet/1362576272.html

Not to confuse the two different dogs, from 2 different areas, but when I went to NJ Craigslist just now, it was still there...check it out if you can..SO SAD!!!


----------



## kellync (Feb 10, 2008)

I will bet within 12 hours these pups will be for sale for 100.00 on Craigslist.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh my God-please someone help them-


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

the link you posted looked like it had a black dog in the back ground,(the shepherd you called about). On the post from new jersey its just sad if its for real


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Poor mom she is so skinny. Can someone contact Echo about these?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Has anyone called the poster?


----------



## kellync (Feb 10, 2008)

I screwed this up. The black dog is a posting from my area that I amswered today. The Mom with puppies is from NJ, and I hijacked this thread unintentionally. Just responding to the fact that Craigslist is a haven for idiots who don't have animals best interests at heart. I was showing that I had an experience today with Craigslist and I wish I was in NJ to get one of those poor pups. I asked some very basic questions about the black GSD in my area and the guy was a jerk. Is this making sense?LOL


----------



## kellync (Feb 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: skyizzythe link you posted looked like it had a *black dog in the back ground*,(the shepherd you called about). On the post from new jersey its just sad if its for real


bold mine

O.K. Gotcha now. I'm a little slow on the uptake. I see what you mean


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

kellync its okay, I feel so bad for all these dogs.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Has anyone called about the white gsd with puppies in NJ?


----------



## kellync (Feb 10, 2008)

Saw by reading Craigslist in NJ that a few posters think it is a prank by some juveniles...I hope so.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I am not too far - I can do this if anyone has had a contact with this guy.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

listing removed


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did anyone call the number to see if it was a prank?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

If anyone is interested, by doing a reverse lookup I found that the telephone number is a landline, unpublished located in the Cranford NJ area.

If someone were to contact the Cranford PD they could find the address and check it out or contact animal control.

Just saying..


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

This pic looks vaguely familiar....although I look at so many pics every day...I certainly could be mistaken....but I sure hope I'm not .... if you know what I mean. 

I hope someone can get to the bottom of this.


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

i called said subscriber not available..I;ll take them all


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

bump


----------



## mlw987m (Jun 5, 2009)

I can't find the listing, it says removed


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

yes...it was flagged...but we still have all the info copied here.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08HI
> I WAS WONDERING IF ANYBODY CAN GET RID OF THESE DOGS FOR ME THEY ARE ONLY 9 WEEKS OLD AND I NEED TO GET RID OF THEM I WILL LEAVE THEM INFRONT OF MY HOUSE IN A BOX COME AND TAKE HOWEVER MANY YOU WOULD LIKE PLEASE COME ASAP I WOULD HATE TO SEE TEM DIE OF NO FOOD OR WATER!
> =[
> 
> ...


This was all the nfo that was in the ad.


----------

